
How I set up my Windows 10 (coming from Linux) - chx
https://github.com/chx/chx.github.io/wiki/How-I-set-up-my-Windows-10-(coming-from-Linux)
======
gregmorton
You, thinking KDE is a linux (OS) makes me understand why you use windows.

